# Temporary Tracks...



## Todd Hochney (Feb 10, 2004)

It's been years since I raced on a temporary carpet track, aka one that is unrolled and setup for race day. What is the best way to roll, unroll the carpet. Also, what do you recommend for perimeter retaining walls? Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Todd Hochney said:


> It's been years since I raced on a temporary carpet track, aka one that is unrolled and setup for race day. What is the best way to roll, unroll the carpet. Also, what do you recommend for perimeter retaining walls? Thanks for any responses!


PLywood for retaining walls I believe 5/8 thick, 2X4's laminated for interior walls, and roll the carpet up like it would be on a roll! Just like you will have to roll it off the roll! that simple! where you puttin it? was wondering if you will be close!


----------

